# Complete and utter newbie in need of advice



## The Mutant (Mar 20, 2012)

So hi,

I'm *very* new to the wonderful world of Paphs, so new that I've only seen them on pictures...

I'm a Phal nut, though a newbie when it comes to those too, that has decided to branch out to another genus and I've recently booked my very first Paph. I've no idea if it was a good beginner's choice, or if I might have doomed it to a premature death. I had booked a Rosy Dawn too, but after being enlightened about its environmental (you guys differ between cultur, environment, and conditions or?) demands I realized I couldn't possibly buy it since I'm just a windowsill grower.

The one I'm waiting for is a Paphoipedilum ceramense (which apparently does not exist) which also seems to be called Paph. bullenianum var. ceramensis according to a kind member of Orchid Board.

My plan is to place this guy together with the Phal crew (hopefully they won't bully it too much) in my east-facing window. I was thinking of putting it in the same mix I use for my Phals, which consists of, pine bark (fine grade as in contrast to the Phals), sphagnum, and perlite. Should I add some limestone to the mix? 

I also plan to water it with the same type of water I use for my Phals, tap-water (dH levels approximately 3, pH-levels around 8) with some citric acid added to lower the pH-level, and also with fertilizer added at every watering (this because I'll forget it otherwise) but at 1/4 of the recommended dosage. I read some posts about fertilizer and these guys, and if I've understood correctly, they don't seem to like the 5-5-5 fertilizer I use for my Phals. I have another fertilizer with the ratio being 4-3-5. Though being far from optimal is this one better for the Paph? Also, I'll water it more often than my Phals because I've understood Paphs like being watered a bit more often than Phals.

The temperatures range from 18C to 28C (64.4F to 82.4F) depending on the season and time of the day. The humidity fluctuates between 50-70% (depending on if I have put some fresh and moist towels over the radiator or not - poor students do what they can  ), but I try to keep it at a stable level at at least 50%.

Does these conditions sound good to you? Anything else I should think about?

I'm also considering to buy a Paph. gratrixianum (here's a link to the vendor's page:Paph. gratrixianum ) for my next vict... I mean Paph! I've read here that it's supposed to be a good beginner's Paph.


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 20, 2012)

Afraid I cannot be much help, just wanted to say thankyou so much for that link, never seen so many Paphs ! and from an EU seller too =D


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes on the addition of limestone, or oyster shell, at least for most Paphs.

About fertilizer, you might want to look up the thread about K-lite. Tap water should be fine, as are your temps and humidity for most Paphs. You may want to look at this website:
http://slipperorchids.info

Paph. gratrixianum should be fairly easy to grow. If you like that one, you might also look at Paph. insigne.


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Slipperfan! I'll definitely check out that thread and I'll buy some limestone or oyster shells, whichever is the easiest to get my hands on.

I've checked the page in question, but I can't really find any "how to care for" tips, but I found plenty of that on another page: http://ladyslipper.com/magazin.htm with plenty of advice for "dummies" which I highly appreciate.

Oops, I bought a Paph. gratrixianum.  A member of the Swedish orchid board I'm a member of had a TON of Paphs for sale and this guy was one of them. So now I'll have two which means they won't feel as lonely. 



Tom499 said:


> Afraid I cannot be much help, just wanted to say thankyou so much for that link, never seen so many Paphs ! and from an EU seller too =D


You are VERY welcome! If I can contribute to something, I'm more than happy. And, yes, this vendor is extremely bad for the wallet so be warned! I've an order of 10 Phals placed there at the moment... :smitten:


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 21, 2012)

I realized that you guys use a different system when measuring water hardness. 3dH is approximately 53.7 ppm.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 21, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> Thanks Slipperfan! I'll definitely check out that thread and I'll buy some limestone or oyster shells, whichever is the easiest to get my hands on.
> 
> I've checked the page in question, but I can't really find any "how to care for" tips, ...



If you have a pet food store near you, they should have oyster shell.

When you go to slipperorchids.info, click on the "Datasheets" button. Then go to any species you want. You'll find information like temperature, rainfall, and whether the species grows on limestone or not. Maybe not "tips" as such, but knowing how the species grows in nature, to me is invaluable.


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 22, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> If you have a pet food store near you, they should have oyster shell.
> 
> When you go to slipperorchids.info, click on the "Datasheets" button. Then go to any species you want. You'll find information like temperature, rainfall, and whether the species grows on limestone or not. Maybe not "tips" as such, but knowing how the species grows in nature, to me is invaluable.


Thank you! I finally got a hang on how to read the info thanks to your explanation, and I agree with you, it's a very good page and the data is invaluable. 

None of the two I've purchased do live on limestone, so I think I'll skip the oyster shell for now. I won't get any more Paphs until I can care for the two I've ordered.


----------

